# Officer Fired for Tasering Woman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

,

SHEFFIELD, OHIO (NBC)- A police officer from a little town outside of Cleveland, Ohio is in the hot seat for using a taser on a belligerent woman. Kristina Fretter was swearing at the officers and being very rude, but the Sheffield Police Department says it didn't warrant this. Officer Edward Long fired 50,000 volts into Fretter after she refused to cooperate with police. The officer was fired even though he told his superiors that he feared for his fellow officer's safety.
 
Watch the video


----------



## Future Cop (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like he was doing his job...protecting his partner that was getting backed into a corner. I will bet there is more behind the scenes that we don't know about.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

funny, they never show the whole video...might put the situation in context


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This is bullshit!!


----------

